# LG 2013 line up models vs Sony 2013 line up models.



## shaurya.malik88 (Mar 6, 2013)

Both the brands are all set to launch their new flagship models in 2013 and the new part being that Sony is also going to use the passive 3D tech in their 2013 line up models. So Does that means that lg's monopoly of using the passive tech is going to be over and would this affect their market share as well? Here is the link for both the models for their 2013 line up models.Sony UK confirms 2013 TV line-up
LG's 2013 televisions promise natural voice search and all-LED backlights | CES 2013: Televisions - CNET Blogs


----------



## sumit_anand (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree that the 2013 line up of TV models from sony are going to use passive 3D tech but it may take some time for them to make their brand presence felt as a  passive 3D TV brand. As far as lg is concerned, they are the pioneer in using passive 3D tech now and thus not much will change for them. Also the LA and LN series from lg look quite promising. Also the W9 flagship model from sony looks cool as well....Let's wait and watch for their release then we would be able to get more details about them.


----------



## utsav bhandari (Mar 13, 2013)

shaurya.malik88 said:


> Both the brands are all set to launch their new flagship models in 2013 and the new part being that Sony is also going to use the passive 3D tech in their 2013 line up models. So Does that means that lg's monopoly of using the passive tech is going to be over and would this affect their market share as well? Here is the link for both the models for their 2013 line up models.Sony UK confirms 2013 TV line-up
> LG's 2013 televisions promise natural voice search and all-LED backlights | CES 2013: Televisions - CNET Blogs



The link you have shared was quite old, I’d appreciate if anyone of you would come up with some latest news about the launch of 2013 Sony or LG TV lineups.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Mar 13, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> I agree that the 2013 line up of TV models from sony are going to use passive 3D tech but it may take some time for them to make their brand presence felt as a  passive 3D TV brand. As far as lg is concerned, they are the pioneer in using passive 3D tech now and thus not much will change for them. Also the LA and LN series from lg look quite promising. Also the W9 flagship model from sony looks cool as well....Let's wait and watch for their release then we would be able to get more details about them.



Well I believe that the decision of switching to passive 3d technology for their future smart 3D TVs was quite tough for a well known brand like Sony who is considered a rival of LG. But now if they have decided to come up with passive 3d tech and will definitely launch their passive ready models in the near future so they won’t take much time to be known as a passive 3d TV maker. Since passive technology itself considered as most reliable and trusted 3d tech in the market and Sony has their own position in the global market so by mixing them together people will easily accept this change and will get used to with it very soon.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 15, 2013)

Any news about Samsung?
I want to know what Samsung is coming with this year in TV segment, very eager to know.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Mar 15, 2013)

Sony is adopting passive tech in its 3D! This is really a big news for tv tech and a sound reply to passive technology critics.


----------



## sachiv (Mar 15, 2013)

LG 2013 line up of TV models has released with some good advanced features but their global shipping is short of order. On the other hand, all the latest 2013 models of sony are build from the same geometric designs.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't have any idea about the samsung line up of models for 2013. I just know about their 85" ultra hdtv that was launched at the ces..as far as my knowledge is concerned, I think that lg and sony were the only two brands made announcements about their 2013 line up models...@utsav Bhandari: I found a new link about the Lg 2013 line up models, hope this will help you LCDTVBuyingGuide.com Highlights LG LED TV Lineup for 2013 with Initial Reviews, Specs, and... -- ATLANTA, March 14, 2013 /PRNewswire-iReach/ --


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Mar 15, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Sony is adopting passive tech in its 3D! This is really a big news for tv tech and a sound reply to passive technology critics.



Talk about hitting a bull's eye! I personally thought Sony would be too stubborn to adopt passive 3D but I guess I was wrong. Let's see if Samsung stays as the lone active 3D ranger or if they also tread the passive 3D path..


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Sony is adopting passive tech in its 3D! This is really a big news for tv tech and a sound reply to passive technology critics.



which model?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> which model?



Sony Bravia KDL -42W802A, 47W802A, 55W802A.

Only 2 3D models for India this year from Sony. 1 is Active - Flagship W900A with Quantum Dot Triluminos LED and W802A with Passive 3D.



aroraanant said:


> Any news about Samsung?
> I want to know what Samsung is coming with this year in TV segment, very eager to know.



No Passive from Samsung.  Only Active 3D. They basically rehashed the 2012 models with some minor improvements. Nothing major.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony Bravia KDL -42W802A, 47W802A, 55W802A.
> 
> Only 2 3D models for India this year from Sony. 1 is Active - Flagship W900A with Quantum Dot Triluminos LED and W802A with Passive 3D.
> 
> ...



Good step by Sony. But design base of W802 is quite awkward.  Any idea about the pricing of 42" model?
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/9021/kdl55w800ag.png


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

^

Around 80- 85k.


----------



## Sam22 (Mar 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Around 80- 85k.



Are you sure about the pricing thing as I haven't seen the pricing details neither from lg and Sony for their 2013 line up models..can you plz give us some link if you have..


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Mar 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony Bravia KDL -42W802A, 47W802A, 55W802A.
> 
> Only 2 3D models for India this year from Sony. 1 is Active - Flagship W900A with Quantum Dot Triluminos LED and W802A with Passive 3D.
> 
> ...




Now even I am curious. There's a lot of info about LG's 2013 3D TV lineup on the web but couldn't find any for Sony. Any links you would like to share??


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

^

Here you go

Sony - Feel the Beauty with BRAVIA : : News : Sony Europe Press Centre


----------

